# Wladyslaw Zelenski [Władysław Żeleński] (1837 - 1921)



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Władysław Marcjan Mikołaj Żeleński (6 July 1837 - 23 January 1921) was a Polish composer, pianist teacher and conductor. Żeleński was born in Grodkowice. He was a representative of neoromanticism in Polish music.

My favorite of his works:

- Piano Quartet in C minor, Op. 61





- String Quartet in A major, Op. 42


----------

